# معرفة سرعة الرياح دون أجهزة



## mahmoodbtb (14 أبريل 2009)

Know Your Wind​A precise understanding of your wind resource is the cornerstone of any wind project. While some of the best resources are found on agricultural lands, the power in the wind varies greatly from one location to another. There are two initial steps to determine the amount of wind available at your site.
First, you need to decide how you want to use wind power. There are many kinds of wind turbines, many kinds of projects, and many uses for wind energy. Some homeowners produce a small amount of electricity just for use on their farms. Others produce excess electricity and sell it back to a utility company. Still others lease their land to developers who build large wind facilities and market the power. The size of your project will help determine the scope of your wind analysis.
Second, you need to determine how much wind blows across your site, and when. Analyzing your wind resource is similar to evaluating a traditional crop to be harvested. Talking to experts and other landowners who have invested in wind energy can help you use "wind prospecting" techniques for estimating your resource. If your site looks promising after a first-pass assessment, you may want to install monitoring devices and take measurements over a period of time.
The extent of your wind resource may help determine what type of a turbine you want to install, and your lifestyle and profit goals may tell you whether a wind project is worth your time. Many landowners install wind turbines simply because they believe strongly in using non-polluting, inexhaustible forms of energy.​*Wind Speed*

Speed is the most important factor to consider. Wind speed varies from year to year, season to season, with the ti me of day,
*Wind Speed Distribution*

Wind doesn't blow at the same speed all the time. The ideal wind resource has relatively stable high speeds. If your trees and vegetation are permanently deformed due to constant wind exposure, also known as “flagging,” you may have a good wind resource to generate electricity.


Flagging graphic from the Department of Energy 
*Daily and Seasonal Wind Cycles*

We tend to need electricity most during the daytime and either during the coldest or hottest months. If your wind blows strongly when you need electricity most or year-round, then you have a good match between the wind energy and your load. 
*Wind Direction*

To ensure the most effective use of a wind turbine, it should be exposed to the most energetic wind. Though the wind may blow more frequently from the west, more wind energy may come from a different direction if those winds are stronger. It is very important to find out which directions have the best winds for electricity production. A wind rose chart, which is generated from your wind resource assessment, is a helpful tool to determine wind direction and distribution.

Wind Rose graphic from U.S. Department of Agriculture​*Wind Shear*

Wind shear is the increase in wind speed at greater heights above ground. You may be able to increase your energy production by installing a turbine on a taller tower. 
*Air Pressure and Temperature*

Air pressure and temperature affect the amount of energy in the wind to a minor degree. Regional data is adequately accurate to estimate pressure and temperature influences. 
*Obstacles*

When wind flows around buildings and other structures in the landscape, it slows down or becomes turbulent. A wind turbine should be placed in a location where the influence of obstacles is minimized. 
*Roughness*

"Roughness" refers to the terrain and density of vegetation on the landscape. Your turbine will be affected by roughness - the smoother the better - within a 19-mile (30-kilometer) radius, so you want to determine how rough your land really is. 
*In Summary*

All of the above are factors that impact your wind power. Wind power determines the amount of electricity available to be produced on an annual basis. The more information you gather about your wind resource, the better your decision about investing in wind energy will be.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (17 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك .......


----------



## فيصل التميمي (18 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع ممتاز جدا ويستحق المتابعه


----------



## mac2 (10 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا 


شكرا لك


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (13 يوليو 2009)

معلومات قيمة تستحق المتابعة


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا غالي على
المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حيدر الغزالي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## شكلاته بالفلفل (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخوي 

ع المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مارس 2010)

معلومات مفيدة، ولكن ما علاقة العنوان بالمحتوى؟


----------



## خيال البروق (20 مايو 2010)

موضوع مميز اخي

لو كان مترجم يكون افضل والفائدة تكون اكبر

معظم المواضيع الجيدة بالانجليزي وقليلة هي المترجمة


----------



## خيال البروق (20 مايو 2010)

لقد قمت بترجمتها عن طريق قوقل وارجوا ان تكون الترجمة جيدة

أعرف بك ريح
وهناك فهم دقيق للموارد الرياح الخاص هي حجر الزاوية في أي مشروع لطاقة الرياح. في حين أن بعض من أفضل الموارد موجودة على الأراضي الزراعية ، والسلطة في مهب الريح تتفاوت تفاوتا كبيرا من موقع إلى آخر. هناك نوعان من الخطوات الأولية لتحديد مقدار الرياح المتاحة في موقعك.
أولا ، عليك أن تقرر كيف تريد استخدام طاقة الرياح. وهناك انواع كثيرة من توربينات الرياح ، وأنواع كثيرة من المشاريع ، والعديد من الاستخدامات لطاقة الرياح. بعض أصحاب المنازل انتاج كمية صغيرة من الكهرباء فقط للاستخدام على مزارعهم. آخرون انتاج الكهرباء الزائدة وتعيد بيعه إلى شركة المرافق. لا يزال آخرون تأجير أراضيهم للمطورين الذين بناء منشآت كبيرة وطاقة الرياح في سوق الطاقة. وسيكون حجم المشروع مساعدة في تحديد نطاق تحليل الرياح الخاص.
ثانيا ، تحتاج إلى تحديد الكيفية التي تهب الرياح كثيرا عبر موقع الويب الخاص بك ، ومتى. أن تحصد تحليل الموارد الخاصة بك الرياح مماثلة لتقييم محصول التقليدية. الحديث مع الخبراء وغيرهم من ملاك الأراضي الذين استثمروا في طاقة الرياح يمكن أن تساعدك على استخدام "الرياح التنقيب" تقنيات لتقدير الموارد الخاصة بك. إذا كان موقعك تبدو واعدة بعد تقييم لأول تمر ، قد تحتاج لتثبيت أجهزة الرصد وأخذ قياسات على مدى فترة من الزمن.
وقد حد من موارد الرياح الخاص مساعدة في تحديد أي نوع من التوربينات التي تريد تثبيتها ، ونمط حياتك وأهداف الربح قد اقول لكم ما اذا كان مشروع لطاقة الرياح يستحق وقتك. العديد من أصحاب الأراضي تركيب توربينات الرياح لمجرد أنهم يعتقدون بقوة في استخدام غير الملوثة ، وأشكال لا ينضب للطاقة.
سرعة الرياح

السرعة هي أهم عامل للنظر فيها. سرعة الرياح تتفاوت من سنة إلى أخرى ، الموسم الى الموسم ، مع تي لي من اليوم ،
توزيع سرعة الرياح

لا تهب الرياح في نفس السرعة في كل وقت. المورد المثالي الرياح وسرعات عالية مستقرة نسبيا. إذا كان لديك الاشجار والنباتات هي مشوهة بشكل دائم بسبب التعرض المستمر الرياح ، والمعروف أيضا ب "الضعيف" قد يكون لديك موارد الرياح لتوليد الكهرباء جيدة.


ضعف الرسوم البيانية من وزارة الطاقة
يوميا ودورات الرياح الموسمية

ونحن نميل إلى حاجة معظم الكهرباء أثناء النهار ، وإما خلال الأشهر برودة أو سخونة. إذا عندما تهب الرياح الخاص بقوة تحتاج الكهرباء أو أكثر على مدار العام ، ثم لديك مباراة جيدة بين طاقة الرياح وتحميل الخاص بك.
اتجاه الريح


لضمان الاستخدام الأكثر فعالية من التوربينات الريحية ، ينبغي أن تتعرض لرياح الاكثر نشاطا. على الرغم من أن الرياح قد تهب بشكل متكرر أكثر من الغرب ، وربما أكثر طاقة الرياح تأتي من اتجاه مختلف إذا كانت هذه الرياح أقوى. من المهم جدا لمعرفة الاتجاهات التي لديها أفضل الرياح لانتاج الكهرباء. وردة الرياح التخطيط ، والتي يتم إنشاؤها من الرياح تقييم الموارد الخاصة بك ، هو أداة مفيدة لتحديد اتجاه الرياح والتوزيع.

وارتفعت الرسوم البيانية من وزارة الزراعة في الولايات المتحدة ريح
الرياح القص

الرياح القص هو زيادة في سرعة الرياح على مستويات أعلى فوق سطح الأرض. قد تتمكن من زيادة الإنتاج الخاص للطاقة عن طريق تركيب التوربينات على أطول برج.
الضغط الجوي ودرجة الحرارة

الضغط الجوي ودرجة الحرارة تؤثر على كمية الطاقة في مهب الريح لدرجة بسيطة. البيانات الإقليمي على نحو كاف لتقدير دقيق الضغوط والتأثيرات درجة الحرارة.
العقبات

تدفق الرياح عندما حول المباني والمنشآت الأخرى في المناظر الطبيعية ، وأنه يبطئ أو تصبح مضطربة. يجب وضع توربينات الرياح في الموقع حيث يتم تصغير تأثير العقبات.
خشونة

"الخشونة" يشير إلى طبيعة الأرض وكثافة الغطاء النباتي على المناظر الطبيعية. سوف تتأثر الخاصة بك عن طريق التوربينات خشونة -- وسلاسة نحو الأفضل -- في غضون 19 ميلا (30 كيلومترا) دائرة نصف قطرها ، ونريد لكم ذلك لتحديد كيفية الخام أرضكم حقا.
في ملخص

كل ما سبق هي عوامل قوة تأثير الرياح الخاص. طاقة الرياح يحدد كمية الكهرباء المتاحة ليتم إنتاجها على أساس سنوي. لمزيد من المعلومات حول الموارد يمكنك جمع الريح الخاص ، كان ذلك أفضل لكم قرار بشأن الاستثمار في طاقة الرياح وسوف


----------



## ArSam (8 فبراير 2013)

العنوان ليس له اي علاقة بالمحتوى ، وترجمة جوجل هي ترجمة آلية لا قيمة لها اذا لم يتم تعديلها بشريا.


----------

